# Burt-16hh Palomino-Missing on Loan-Poss Yorkshire area



## MHOL (12 May 2011)




----------



## MHOL (13 May 2011)

New lead, possibly in Middleham, North Yorkshire?


----------



## cally6008 (26 May 2011)

**BUMP**

He is in the Leyburn area of North Yorkshire.

We need to find out where exactly though.


----------



## Tinseltoes (27 May 2011)

Hope you find him soon .


----------



## beeswax (28 May 2011)

there is a palamino gelding in middleham that is usually ridden in the afternoons, looks a lot like him, can be seen trotting down the road through middleham or on the moor.


----------



## MHOL (16 June 2011)

beeswax said:



			there is a palamino gelding in middleham that is usually ridden in the afternoons, looks a lot like him, can be seen trotting down the road through middleham or on the moor.
		
Click to expand...

Have PMd you


----------



## MHOL (4 July 2011)

Update-Burt has been found, the police have dropped a criminal case against the person who sold him and there is a civil case pending. More news available as and when.


----------

